# VFAA State Championships



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

The Walton Park Bowhunters will be hosting the 2008 VFAA State Field Championship on August the 9th and 10th. Along with the State Championship we will be hosting our Annual Trophy Shoot on Sunday.

We will be shooting a full Field Round on Saturday and a full Hunter Round on Sunday. You can shoot one or both shoots and only one round needs to be shot for the Annual. The Hunter round score on Sunday will be used for the Annual. If you are shooting in both tournaments, then Sundays round will count for both shoots.

The range is in the best shape it has ever been in and this is one you don't want to miss. 

You can go to www.vfaa.org for more information on the shoot.

Come and join in the fun!

Take care,

Kendall Woody
__________________
Check- My Home Page!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

This is a great range... Looking foward to breaking in the new target butts!!!!

Kendall should you mention there is camping and showers at the park??

This is a good chance to try your skills on one of the best ranges in VA!!!! So come on out and you wont regret it!!!!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> This is a great range... Looking foward to breaking in the new target butts!!!!
> 
> Kendall should you mention there is camping and showers at the park??
> 
> This is a good chance to try your skills on one of the best ranges in VA!!!! So come on out and you wont regret it!!!!


Yes, there are campsites available with full hookup along with primitive camp sites. There are also motels nearby. Information on the motels are on the VFAA website.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Be forewarned that jarlicker is coming to town. Summer school will be in session. There are two kinds of people in Virginia. 1st youngins and 2nd the adults that educate them. School will be open first thing Saturday morning running all weekend. X Hunter and Deer Slayer are the flunkies the must attend. I see special detention all ready for these two cause they just dont show their elders any respect. These two will have arrow pulling, hot dog fetching, refreshment peddling, bow caddying duty all weekend. They will be ready to wait hand and foot on all the shooters all weekend long. They are both young and can hopefully handle it. Non of the pissy additude will be tolerated from either one. Both of them will gaining a higher level of experiance by the hands of their favorite NC neighbor jarlicker.

Kendall this might not be pretty. I am letting you know this ahead of time.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> Be forewarned that jarlicker is coming to town. Summer school will be in session. There are two kinds of people in Virginia. 1st youngins and 2nd the adults that educate them. School will be open first thing Saturday morning running all weekend. X Hunter and Deer Slayer are the flunkies the must attend. I see special detention all ready for these two cause they just dont show their elders any respect. These two will have arrow pulling, hot dog fetching, refreshment peddling, bow caddying duty all weekend. They will be ready to wait hand and foot on all the shooters all weekend long. They are both young and can hopefully handle it. Non of the pissy additude will be tolerated from either one. Both of them will gaining a higher level of experiance by the hands of their favorite NC neighbor jarlicker.
> 
> Kendall this might not be pretty. I am letting you know this ahead of time.



teach them youngings what respect is Joe, Just like ya taught that goat.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> Be forewarned that jarlicker is coming to town. Summer school will be in session. There are two kinds of people in Virginia. 1st youngins and 2nd the adults that educate them. School will be open first thing Saturday morning running all weekend. X Hunter and Deer Slayer are the flunkies the must attend. I see special detention all ready for these two cause they just dont show their elders any respect. These two will have arrow pulling, hot dog fetching, refreshment peddling, bow caddying duty all weekend. They will be ready to wait hand and foot on all the shooters all weekend long. They are both young and can hopefully handle it. Non of the pissy additude will be tolerated from either one. Both of them will gaining a higher level of experiance by the hands of their favorite NC neighbor jarlicker.
> 
> Kendall this might not be pretty. I am letting you know this ahead of time.


I hear ya Jarlicker, there is always an edumacation to be had by everyone. I just wished I could be there to witness it!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Be forewarned that jarlicker is coming to town. Summer school will be in session. There are two kinds of people in Virginia. 1st youngins and 2nd the adults that educate them. School will be open first thing Saturday morning running all weekend. X Hunter and Deer Slayer are the flunkies the must attend. I see special detention all ready for these two cause they just dont show their elders any respect. These two will have arrow pulling, hot dog fetching, refreshment peddling, bow caddying duty all weekend. They will be ready to wait hand and foot on all the shooters all weekend long. They are both young and can hopefully handle it. Non of the pissy additude will be tolerated from either one. Both of them will gaining a higher level of experiance by the hands of their favorite NC neighbor jarlicker.
> 
> Kendall this might not be pretty. I am letting you know this ahead of time.



Ok Jarlicker Joe, I will not be there for you to beat around but I don't think it will be as easy as the last time you came into Va. You only walked out of here with the prize then because I had 1 brain fart and that is a fact, I am sure X- Hunter will set things straight. But if you still feel like you want some I am sure the Lyncburg boys will give it to ya.. Shoot well and have fun, that is the most important part of it all.
Terry


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Be forewarned that jarlicker is coming to town. Summer school will be in session. There are two kinds of people in Virginia. 1st youngins and 2nd the adults that educate them. School will be open first thing Saturday morning running all weekend. X Hunter and Deer Slayer are the flunkies the must attend. I see special detention all ready for these two cause they just dont show their elders any respect. These two will have arrow pulling, hot dog fetching, refreshment peddling, bow caddying duty all weekend. They will be ready to wait hand and foot on all the shooters all weekend long. They are both young and can hopefully handle it. Non of the pissy additude will be tolerated from either one. Both of them will gaining a higher level of experiance by the hands of their favorite NC neighbor jarlicker.
> 
> Kendall this might not be pretty. I am letting you know this ahead of time.



Joe you are bound to have found a hidden batch of sarges brew hidden at DCWC to be talkin it up like this!!!!! The day you edcuate me will be the day a frog grows wings and bumps me in the @$$!!!! Now if you want yet another schooling from me you got to earn it!!!! You first gotta prove your worth and take out the young wanna be gun deerslayer and then you might just get the chance to be my caddy and I might even allow you to disgrace my targets with your extreme amounts of 4's!!!!! But until you've proved your worthy for yet one more whoopin go find a round room and pee in the corner!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I got your flying frog right here. He can help you peddal the ice cream cart around the range. Ice cream cones and popcycles for everyone. Hopefully some of your ginny buddies are going to have some game this weekend. Sounds like nobody wants to get in on the action, I guess they got all they education they could handle last time around. Might have to start up a pre - K program and start them off easier.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Don't think I'm not up for a little redemption. The old man's getting his game together. Besides, I could use a popsicle.:wink:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

It would be nice if I could go, but it looks like I'm not gonna be there. If somehow I am able to go you better watch your back Jarlicker. I shot my PB today. I hope to see you down there. Brandon



jarlicker said:


> Be forewarned that jarlicker is coming to town. Summer school will be in session. There are two kinds of people in Virginia. 1st youngins and 2nd the adults that educate them. School will be open first thing Saturday morning running all weekend. X Hunter and Deer Slayer are the flunkies the must attend. I see special detention all ready for these two cause they just dont show their elders any respect. These two will have arrow pulling, hot dog fetching, refreshment peddling, bow caddying duty all weekend. They will be ready to wait hand and foot on all the shooters all weekend long. They are both young and can hopefully handle it. Non of the pissy additude will be tolerated from either one. Both of them will gaining a higher level of experiance by the hands of their favorite NC neighbor jarlicker.
> 
> Kendall this might not be pretty. I am letting you know this ahead of time.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

deer slayr said:


> It would be nice if I could go, but it looks like I'm not gonna be there. If somehow I am able to go you better watch your back Jarlicker. I shot my PB today. I hope to see you down there. Brandon


So what reason do you have for not being there?


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow ! Looks like Treaton and myself are going to have the place to ourselfs.
Heck they may as well just surrender Walton Park to the Carolinians.
Its such a nice range, should make for a nice weekend vacation spot.


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

I have no ride. 



60Xbulldog60X said:


> So what reason do you have for not being there?


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

deer slayr said:


> I have no ride.


What's wrong wth Brad? He won't let you ride with him?


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

He's riding with Bobby Kenley. I guess they have no room. 



60Xbulldog60X said:


> What's wrong wth Brad? He won't let you ride with him?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> I got your flying frog right here. He can help you peddal the ice cream cart around the range. Ice cream cones and popcycles for everyone. Hopefully some of your ginny buddies are going to have some game this weekend. Sounds like nobody wants to get in on the action, I guess they got all they education they could handle last time around. Might have to start up a pre - K program and start them off easier.


The only pedaling your gonna see me do is when I start off on the 1st target and then put the pedal to the metal and leave you and all your 4's in my dust thinking to your self just how lucky you got at the OPEN!!!!!

bhamlin you're coming... well you can be Joes little helper and watch his frog while he serves Ice Cream to all!!!!!!

pre-K program???? At the OPEN you faced the back up's back up's for the JV team!!!!! I mean think about it why would we send any of the great one's over a mere Carowhiner??? 

Nobody wants to get in the action you'll get more than you want from just one individual why send more than needed??? Its like calling the exterminator over one rat why so that when you can just set one well placed trap to make a quick and ethical kill....:zip::wink::tongue:

Looking foward to sharin a cold one with ya goat boy!!!!!:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

deer slayr said:


> He's riding with Bobby Kenley. I guess they have no room.


I was working behind the scenes for ya...
Funny how things have a way of working out in the nick of time sometimes isnt it.....:wink:


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> I was working behind the scenes for ya...
> Funny how things have a way of working out in the nick of time sometimes isnt it.....:wink:


Sometimes it is. Good thing too, now I get to whip up on the homeboys :RockOn:. And a certain Carowhiner :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh come on. What would be a VA shoot with out deer slayer. I have connections. I would borrow the short bus and come get ya. 
Just wait out by the school bus stop alright I will be right there.
Oh ya dont forget your lunch money!


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

But I already found a ride:wink: I appreciate it though. See ya down there 

PS: Make sure to bring crispys with ya :tongue:



jarlicker said:


> Oh come on. What would be a VA shoot with out deer slayer. I have connections. I would borrow the short bus and come get ya.
> Just wait out by the school bus stop alright I will be right there.
> Oh ya dont forget your lunch money!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

deer slayr said:


> Sometimes it is. Good thing too, now I get to whip up on the homeboys :RockOn:. And a certain Carowhiner :wink:


Homeboys!!!!!Homeboys????? Homeboys!?!?! For nowanyways you better stick to the Carowhiners!!!!!! Dont bite off more than you can chew just yet...:zip::wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> The only pedaling your gonna see me do is when I start off on the 1st target and then put the pedal to the metal and leave you and all your 4's in my dust thinking to your self just how lucky you got at the OPEN!!!!!
> 
> bhamlin you're coming... well you can be Joes little helper and watch his frog while he serves Ice Cream to all!!!!!!
> 
> ...


OK there MISTER X, I know I am not in the catagory that you are in but please don't put into the JV's I think I diserve a little more respect than that. But then again I did let a Carowhiner come in a take the open championship back to whinerville.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I know you ment to edit your post.
I took the open Championship back to Winnersville, NC. 27513


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

tabarch said:


> OK there MISTER X, I know I am not in the catagory that you are in but please don't put into the JV's I think I diserve a little more respect than that. But then again I did let a Carowhiner come in a take the open championship back to whinerville.


When you lose to a Carwhiner you are auotmatically put on the reserve benckh of the JV squad!!!!!:wink: Until you can prove your worth thats where you stay!!!!:tongue: To up your rank you gotta beat the Carowhiner who put you in your place!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Rumors have it. After a hard day of beating back the want a bees I get a little bit hungry. Is the cook shack crew whipping up that awesome barbique that I have grow so accustomed to. I doubt there will be any Ice cream left in the cart by the time the boys push it around all day. Just wondering.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Rumors have it. After a hard day of beating back the want a bees I get a little bit hungry. Is the cook shack crew whipping up that awesome barbique that I have grow so accustomed to. I doubt there will be any Ice cream left in the cart by the time the boys push it around all day. Just wondering.


Jarlicker this aint the Open... You're comin to play with the big boys this weekend!!!! And I only have one thing to say to you....... 

I love strawberry icecream!!!!!!! So make sure you have a plentyful supply in your little push cart on your laps around the range!!!


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you have to be a member of anything or can you just shoot as a guest?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LongTime said:


> Do you have to be a member of anything or can you just shoot as a guest?


Direct from the flyer
http://www.vfaa.org/files/VFAA_2008_August_Flyer.pdf

All guests are welcome.
NFAA membership is required to receive awards.

HTH


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

LongTime said:


> Do you have to be a member of anything or can you just shoot as a guest?


A VFAA membrship is all that is needed to recieve awards and it is $14.50 and you CAN join on site!!!!!!

And as lee said there is a guest class and you are more than welcom to come shoot with us!!!!!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> I know you ment to edit your post.
> I took the open Championship back to Winnersville, NC. 27513


No Joe I got it right, it was Whinersville NC, home of the tarfeets:wink:. What happened at the open won't happen again and I'll take a crispy from ya next time.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey the key to the tournament scene is. Dont shoot yourself in the foot.
Shoot your game and hang around. Put them in the middle when needed.
I shoot pretty good but I am not shooting the big scores as of yet.
I never expect to win. I always want to shoot well though. Scores in the forties work for me. Would like to hit the 550 once in a while. It is coming.
Been there in practice several times.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Hey the key to the tournament scene is. Dont shoot yourself in the foot.
> Shoot your game and hang around. Put them in the middle when needed.
> I shoot pretty good but I am not shooting the big scores as of yet.
> I never expect to win. I always want to shoot well though. Scores in the forties work for me. Would like to hit the 550 once in a while. It is coming.
> Been there in practice several times.


Hey you should be getting your ice cream cart ready for off road use not posting on AT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You are right. I was out lowering the handle bars so you dont sore arms lifting up on it. See I am trying to take care of you.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> You are right. I was out lowering the handle bars so you dont sore arms lifting up on it. See I am trying to take care of you.


Funny man!!!! But the only thing you will be serving this weekend is ice cream!!!! mabey a cold beverage or two!!!!! if you're lucky!!:wink::tongue:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

here I sit...being limoed to the shoot by my driver Treaton and bodyguard Jarlicker. Life is good....pass the icecream


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> here I sit...being limoed to the shoot by my driver Treaton and bodyguard Jarlicker. Life is good....pass the icecream


Mac, Pimpin aint easy. Just got settled in at the travel lodge. See you in the AM.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Mac, Pimpin aint easy. Just got settled in at the travel lodge. See you in the AM.
> ...I heard all the commonwelchers were a bunch of wimps that need more schoolin...so I thought I'd get a front row seat for the rodeo:tongue:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Funny man!!!! But the only thing you will be serving this weekend is ice cream!!!! mabey a cold beverage or two!!!!! if you're lucky!!:wink::tongue:


X-Hunter don't even bother coming up to MD next W/E if you can't get a 555+ down there in the land of South West Virginia!!!!

Save the gas money and invest in some lessons. I hear that Woodrow and Timmay's classes are about to start!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BH SPN reporting.....

VaVince 539 *PB*
Jarlicker 540
bhamlin 544
drslyr 525 ... what is this :doh: 
Mac.....:noidea:
Treaton .....:noidea:
Xhunter..... :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> BH SPN reporting.....
> 
> VaVince 539 *PB*
> Jarlicker 540
> ...


Thanks for the score BH - wonder if Brandon is talking now???


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Well Congrats to Vince!!!!!

I don't see a X-Hunter score on there...... did he bend his launcher blade again????

What about woodrow!!!

Decent rounds by Jarlicker and Hamlin!!!! That S2 is money!!!!

Drslyr.....you need to buy a vowel and a better bow. I told you sooner or later that Blowtech was gonna blow!!!!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well Congrats to Vince!!!!!
> 
> I don't see a X-Hunter score on there...... did he bend his launcher blade again????
> 
> ...


Woodrow is funning in the sun at Holden Beach. Later today I will look like a beached whale that washed up with a cooler full of cold ones.:darkbeer:

Tim-may shot a 550 along with XHunter. Tim-may got him on X's though. Looks like XHunter needs to hunt a little harder for the X's? I'm not sure what Tim Eaton finished with or any other scores. I'll find out later and let you guys know.

Hey Hinky, you should come on down to the State Closed at Two Rivers. I'm pretty sure that's not too far for you to drive.

Later, I have to go load down the cooler!

Kendall


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X's will be the death of that boy outside..............he just won't learn!!!!

I played the role of beached whale last week and I think I had it PROfected!!!! Enjoy your time in the sun!!!

Send me info on this closed deal and I'll see if it works!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> X's will be the death of that boy outside..............he just won't learn!!!!
> 
> I played the role of beached whale last week and I think I had it PROfected!!!! Enjoy your time in the sun!!!
> 
> Send me info on this closed deal and I'll see if it works!!!


They both do the same thing......:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok im here ok so yesterday was rough!!!!!!! Today was kinda ugly too.... I'll start so it wounds good..... Hung up 25 20's with 16 in a row..... But the 19 and the 17 and the 15 took it down to a mere 551!!!! Get this the 19 was on a 40 early on the 15 was on a 23-20 shot 3 from 23 and the 17 was a 48 how i still dont know!!!!! 
Phantom laid in a 553 today 
deerslyr put up 544 and held on to his bow all day too!!!!:embara:
treaton put up a 535 today and a 525 on Sat.
jarlicker a 535 and lots of experience with an ice cream cart!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Who won :noidea:

How did Vince and Bill shoot? Mac....anyone see him all weekend:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who won :noidea:
> 
> How did Vince and Bill shoot? Mac....anyone see him all weekend:wink:


Vince shot a 539 and a 538
Bill shot a 542 and a 538
mac was there and he did shoot both days!!!!!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who won :noidea:me
> 
> How did Vince and Bill shoot? Mac....anyone see him all weekend:wink:


.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good shooting Brad congrats buddy:clap:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> X's will be the death of that boy outside..............he just won't learn!!!!
> 
> I played the role of beached whale last week and I think I had it PROfected!!!! Enjoy your time in the sun!!!
> 
> Send me info on this closed deal and I'll see if it works!!!


Hinky, I'll get you some info. 

After day 1 on the beach, I am now a burnt beached whale. The :darkbeer: is easing the pain though.

Thanks to those that came down to Walton Park to support the VFAA State Championships. I hope everyone enjoyed the range and hospitality.

We may have to incorporate a HINKY shoot next year of Hinky will allow it.

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> Hinky, I'll get you some info.
> 
> After day 1 on the beach, I am now a burnt beached whale. The :darkbeer: is easing the pain though.
> 
> ...



HINKY shoot???????????? There is only ONE Hinky shoot!!!

I will sell off the rights for the right price though!!

Which reminds me, I've got a bone to pick with Tabarch, my sources tell me he ran a HINKY "like" shoot last W/E. I'll get teh lawyers on it for copyright infringments!!!!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> HINKY shoot???????????? There is only ONE Hinky shoot!!!
> 
> I will sell off the rights for the right price though!!
> 
> Which reminds me, I've got a bone to pick with Tabarch, my sources tell me he ran a HINKY "like" shoot last W/E. I'll get teh lawyers on it for copyright infringments!!!!


No Hinky you can call off your lawyers I didn't get it advertised soon enough and didn't get the participation to do it. I made the mistake of trying to do it after we had the PIG roast and no one wanted to move after piggin out for an hour. Note to Bulldog, if you have it don't wait till after the meal, all they want to after after is :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: . And if I recall I asked Hinky for permission to use his idea for a shoot a week before so i don't think it would stand up in court unless you would have it in one of those Kangaroo courts they have in Ferryland.
Terry


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats again Brad. Had a great time. Course was in great shape and the weather was perfect. See most of you at the closed in a couple of weeks.
Oh and Brad.... you owe me a signed one, Dont think I forgot about it. 17 points aint what it used to be.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> Congrats again Brad. Had a great time. Course was in great shape and the weather was perfect. See most of you at the closed in a couple of weeks.
> Oh and Brad.... you owe me a signed one, Dont think I forgot about it. 17 points aint what it used to be.


I have no idea what you're talkin about!!!!! I would never spot you 17 points!!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> I have no idea what you're talkin about!!!!! I would never spot you 17 points!!!!!


Just pay the man!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Just pay the man!!!


Why i dropped an arrow so he could beat me and he STILL couldnt get it done!!!!!


----------

